# 77' Five Speed



## Ridge Rider (Apr 20, 2016)

So I picked this up last week.  Looks like some kid rode it till' the tires got flat , then parked it for 30 years .


----------



## Ridge Rider (Aug 31, 2016)

Here it is after a little work ... different tires but everything else is the originally bike.....


----------



## island schwinn (Aug 31, 2016)

very nice clean up.
you know,you could install a stick shift on it and it would be considered OK.you could still order the shifter in parts from the dealer until '78.I put one on my 74 and it enhanced the value when I sold it.


----------



## Sambikeman (Sep 7, 2016)

...... LOOKS GREAT .......


----------



## speedmaster99 (Sep 16, 2016)

That's more than a little work! Amazing!


----------



## nycet3 (Sep 17, 2016)

Very nice.
I have a Fleetwing Tigercat from 1977 in similar condition. Why? Because I started getting heavily into BMX that year, and my old man would have given me an earful had I stripped the bike. Instant preservation.

Enjoy the bike.


----------

